

Ask HN: How important is it to have a "lite" version of your mobile app? - Rabidgremlin

I've just released my first paid app into the Android market and I was wondering how important it is to have a "lite" version of your app.<p>It makes sense for games but what about other kinds of apps, such as my MeterRec app? http://blog.rabidgremlin.com/2010/10/17/meterrec-released/
======
bnycum
Why not try a limited/free with ads version if you are going to do one? With
the Android Market having a 24 hour return period on purchases, seems a "lite"
or "try before you buy" version would be more suited towards iOS.

~~~
Rabidgremlin
I'm not a big fan of ad-supported apps as they leak so much info:
<http://appanalysis.org/demo/index.html>

So was avoiding them on principle...

------
newyorker
Clickable: <http://blog.rabidgremlin.com/2010/10/17/meterrec-released>

~~~
Rabidgremlin
Much better...

How do you do that BTW? I had a look through the FAQ etc. but didn't see any
formatting help.

EDIT: I see it just works if you don't have a trailing slash?

~~~
newyorker
No, from what I've seen I think the main box has links disabled while comments
have linkability.

How about making a Blackberry version?

~~~
Rabidgremlin
Ah I see.

Don't really like the Blackberry platform, however if MeterRec is a hit
(unlikely) I may port it to other platforms. If I did then iPhone would be
next likely platform I would target.

~~~
newyorker
What don't you like about the BlackBerry platform?

Also, your app may become a hit faster if you offer a freemium version. It
will be great exposure and promotion for ya!

~~~
Rabidgremlin
Well its been a few years but the RIM Java framework was very messy and its
J2ME support was average.

Last thing I built that had Blackberry support was this
<http://blog.rabidgremlin.com/2008/11/01/mpass-is-live/>

Blackberry devices had the most support issues :(

